

Show HN: Psychedelic HTML5 Dandelion-blowing Sim - cml
http://weareallangelshere.com/

======
kdforf
WOW!

~~~
cml
Author here: Thanks a million!

The code is easier to read on GitHub
([https://github.com/cmlaidlaw/waaah](https://github.com/cmlaidlaw/waaah))
rather than view-source, if you're curious.

